# zwischen 300 und 400 Euro



## Dupon

From: Geschiedene Frauen in Ostdeutschland - "Wir führen keinen Rachefeldzug"

An der Ostberliner Humboldt-Universität hat Hanna Kirchner Germanistik studiert, anschließend hat sie als Werbefachfrau, Kindergärtnerin und Lehrerin gearbeitet. Für diese Lebensleitung bekommt sie gerade mal 900 Euro Rente. Zum Leben bleiben ihr zwischen 300 und 400 Euro, erzählt sie. Theater, Kino oder gar Reisen seien überhaupt nicht drin. Dinge, die für Frauen mit der gleichen Biografie in den alten Bundesländern völlig selbstverständlich sind, so Kirchner weiter.

In "Zum Leben bleiben ihr _*zwischen 300 und 400 Euro*_", "_*zwischen 300 und 400 Euro*_" is the subject, right?
It means: Between 300 and 400 Euro are left for them for the life.

Is "_*zwischen 300 und 400 Euro*_" a prepositional phrase? Why a prepositional phrase could be the subject?  Or "zwischen" here is an adverb?


Thanks!


----------



## Gernot Back

Dupon said:


> Is "_*zwischen 300 und 400 Euro*_" a prepositional phrase? Why a prepositional phrase could be the subject? Or "zwischen" here is an adverb?


Of course _Euro_ is the subject. The prepositional phrase _zwischen 300 and 400_ (numerals) serves as determiner.


----------



## berndf

Dupon said:


> "_*zwischen 300 und 400 Euro*_" is the subject, right?





Gernot Back said:


> Of course _Euro_ is the subject.


_Zwischen 300 und 400 Euro_ is the subject NP; _Euro_ is the head noun of that NP.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> _Euro_ is the head noun of that NP.


 Are you sure?  To me, it looks like a PP functioning as an NP.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Are you sure?  To me, it looks like a PP functioning as an NP.


You mean _zwischen (300 [Euro]) und (400 Euro)_ rather than _(zwischen 300 und 400) Euro_ as Gernot analysed it? I'd say both analyses are possible. My point was that even if we agree with Gernot's analysis, _Euro _is still not the subject but the head noun of a NP and Dupon is right that the entire phrase is the subject.


----------



## Kurtchen

Dupon said:


> Or "zwischen" here is an adverb?



Quite so.


----------



## bearded

If the entire phrase is the subject, is the word 'Euro' in nominative case or dative case (governed by 'zwischen')? I think nominative, due to the verb in the plural - but would ''bleibt'' instead of ''bleiben'' also be possible? Should it be possible, then the phrase would sound elliptic (_Eine Summe _zwischen... bleibt..).


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> I think nominative


I think so as well. Example: _Ihm gehören zwischen ein*em* und zwei Häus*er*_ (not _Häus*ern*_). This is an argument against Elroy's (_zwischen (300 [Euro]) und (400 Euro)_) and for Gernot's (_(zwischen 300 und 400) Euro_) analysis.


----------



## Kajjo

From my perspective, the formal subject is the whole nominal phrase "z_wischen 300 und 400 Euro"._ This phrase consists of the noun "Euro" and its attributes "zwischen 300 und 400". The word "Euro" is nominative.

_(zwischen 300 und 400) Euro_


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> From my perspective, the formal subject is the whole nominal phrase "z_wischen 300 und 400 Euro"._ This phrase consists of the noun "Euro" and its attributes "zwischen 300 und 400". The word "Euro" is nominative.
> 
> _(zwischen 300 und 400) Euro_


As I said in #8, I tend to agree. The only problem I am having with that is that _zwischen 50 Cent und zwei Euro_ would need a different syntactic analysis. Elroy's interpretation covers both.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Ihm gehören zwischen ein*em* und zwei Häus*er*


In your example, is the numeral attribute _zwei _in nominative or dative case? _Wieviele Häuser gehören ihm? Zwischen einem und zwei _('zwischen' governs both numerals, therefore 'zwei' must be dative. On the other hand, 'Häuser' must be nominative, otherwise the verb in the plural cannot be explained). It seems to me that there is a contradiction in any case, and I am unable to solve this problem.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> The only problem I am having with that is that _zwischen 50 Cent und zwei Euro_ would need a different syntactic analysis.


The most straight-forward and certainly correct way is to call the whole nominal phrase the subject of the sentence. What is the significant difference for you? Of course a subject can have several members.
_
Die restlichen Euro bleiben zum Leben.
Zwei Euro bleiben zum Leben.
Zwei bis drei Euro bleiben zum Leben.
Zwischen zwei und drei Euro bleiben zum Leben.
Zwischen 50 Cent und zwei Euro bleiben zum Leben._


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> In your example, is the numeral attribute _zwei _in nominative or dative case?


_Die Steine wiegen zwischen ein*em* halben und ein*em* Kilo_.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> What is the significant difference for you?


The issue is that the numeral does not agree in case with the head noun. This makes the analysis _(zwischen 300 [Euro]) and (400 Euro) _extremely dodgy as it would require _Euro_ to be dative. As we have learned from the example with _Häuser_, it isn't, i.e. Euro is not governed by the preposition. The only solution is the treat _zwischen 300 and 400 _as an adverbial phrase, serving as a determiner within the NP. That was Gernot's interpretation.

Some dictionaries (at least _Duden_) go even a bit further and analyse _zwischen_ in this particular use as an adverb and not as a preposition. But I don't agree with that.


----------



## Kajjo

_ (Zwischen einem und drei) Häuser bleiben zum Leben._

Dies ist in der Tat der eigentlich interessante Fall. "Einem" kongruiert in Genus mit "Haus/Häuser", aber in Numerus mit "Haus" und im Kasus nicht mit "Haus", sondern gehorcht nur der Präposition. "Häuser" steht im Nominativ und gehört offensichtlich nicht nur Präpositionalphrase.


----------



## bearded

Jetzt eine Frage zur Umgangssprache:
ist hier_ Er besitzt zwischen ein und zwei Häuser_ möglich? Dies würde das Problem teilweise lösen-


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Jetzt eine Frage zur Umgangssprache:
> ist hier_ Er besitzt zwischen ein und zwei Häuser_ möglich? Dies würde das Problem teilweise lösen-


Ich würde das gar nicht mal als nur umgangssprachlich bezeichnen:

_Er hat zeit seines Lebens immer zwischen ein und zwei Häuser besessen.
Er hat zeit seines Lebens immer zwischen ein und zwei Häusern besessen.
Er hat zeit seines Lebens immer zwischen einem und zwei Häuser besessen.
Er hat zeit seines Lebens immer zwischen einem und zwei Häusern besessen._​
Hier würde ich nur die Variante mit zwei Akkusativen (reine Akkusativergänzung) als korrekt akzeptieren.
Bei einer Temporalangabe bzw. -ergänzung im Akkusativ wäre es schon wieder anders, da würde ich einen reinen Dativ bevorzugen:

_Diese Kurse dauern zwischen einen und vier Monate.
Diese Kurse dauern zwischen einem und vier Monate.
Diese Kurse dauern zwischen einen und vier Monaten.
Diese Kurse dauern zwischen einem und vier Monaten._​Bei einem Subjekt (einer Nominativergänzung) sähe ich es hingegen wie Bernd und würde nur eine gemischte Variante als richtig akzeptieren:

Ihm gehören zwischen ein und zwei Häuser.
Ihm gehören zwischen einem und zwei Häuser.
Ihm gehören zwischen ein und zwei Häusern.
Ihm gehören zwischen einem und zwei Häuser.​


berndf said:


> Ihm gehören zwischen ein*em* und zwei Häus*er* (not Häus*ern*).



​_
_
​


----------



## Perseas

Im canoo steht u.a.:


> In Zahlenangaben der Form _zwischen – und _hat _zwischen_ oft keinen Einfluss auf den Kasus:
> Die Kinder müssen zwischen fünf und sieben Jahre alt sein. (vgl. müssen fünf Jahre alt sein).
> ...
> Wenn die Angabe mit _zwischen – und _nicht durch eine einfache Angabe ersetzt werden kann, steht der Dativ:
> Zutritt nur für Jugendliche zwischen vierzehn und achtzehn Jahren.
> Gefängnisstrafen zwischen sechs Monaten und einem Jahr
> 
> Vgl. über, unter, bis zu


canoonet - Präposition: Präpositionen mit zwei Kasus

Auch:


> _über_ + Zahlenangabe
> Wenn _über_ vor einer Zahlenangabe steht und weggelassen oder durch _mehr als _ersetzt werden kann, ist es ein Adverb, das keinen Einfluss auf den Kasus hat:
> Die Kinder müssen über fünf Jahre alt sein. (vgl. müssen [mehr als] fünf Jahre alt sein)
> ....
> Wenn _über_ vor einer Zahlenangabe steht und nicht durch _mehr als_ ersetzt werden kann, ist es eine Präposition, die in der Regel mit dem Akkusativ steht:
> Zutritt nur für Jugendliche über sechzehn Jahre


canoonet - Canoo - The Web Enabling Company: Too Many Requests Per Time


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> Ihm gehören zwischen einem und zwei Häuser.


Wäre die Fassung ''_Ihm gehören zwischen ein und zwei Häuser_'' wirklich falsch? Ich denke, ich habe so was von Muttersprachlern mitgekriegt...


----------



## Kajjo

> In Zahlenangaben der Form _zwischen – und _hat _zwischen_ oft keinen Einfluss auf den Kasus:
> Die Kinder müssen zwischen fünf und sieben Jahre alt sein. (vgl. müssen fünf Jahre alt sein).


Also dem stimme ich auf jeden Fall zu. Das klingt uneingeschränkt idiomatisch.

Dies würde dazu passen, "zwischen" hier eher als Adverb denn als Präposition aufzufassen.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Wäre die Fassung ''_Ihm gehören zwischen ein und zwei Häuser_'' wirklich falsch? Ich denke, ich habe so was von Muttersprachlern mitgekriegt...


Laut canoonet müsste diese Fassung richtig sein, oder?
P.S. Bravo, Persas, für Deinen "Fund"!

Warum sollte "Ihm gehören zwischen ein*em *und zwei Häuse*r*" richtig sein? Das ist doch unlogisch.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Laut canoonet müsste diese Fassung richtig sein, oder?


Ja, wird wohl so sein. Nehmen wir mal einen inhaltlich sinnvolleren Satz:

_Ihm gehören zwischen ein und zwei Dutzend Häuser.
_
Klingt für mich in Ordnung.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Bei einer Temporalangabe bzw. -ergänzung im Akkusativ wäre es schon wieder anders, da würde ich einen reinen Dativ bevorzugen::
> _Diese Kurse dauern zwischen einen und vier Monate.
> Diese Kurse dauern zwischen einem und vier Monate.
> Diese Kurse dauern zwischen einen und vier Monaten.
> Diese Kurse dauern zwischen einem und vier Monaten._



_Bei einer Temporalangabe bzw. -ergänzung im Akkusativ* →  wäre es schon wieder anders, da würde ich einen reinen Dativ* ← bevorzugen:_
Ist diese Aussage nicht widersprüchlich? 


canoonet sagt dazu



> In nicht räumlicher Bedeutung und in übertragenem Sinn mit Dativ, wenn „statisch“, und Akkusativ, wenn „dynamisch“
> der Unterschied zwischen einem Hotel und einer Pension
> Der Ausflug findet zwischen den Sommer- und den Herbstferien statt.
> Der Herbstanfang fällt zwischen die Sommer- und die Herbstferien.



Ist "dauern + _Temporalangabe bzw. -ergänzung_" nun „statisch“ oder „dynamisch“?
_1) Diese Kurse dauern zwischen ein*en* und vier Monat*e* (lang) . → (Sie dauern ein*en* Monat oder vier Monat*e*.)_
*oder*_ 
2) Diese Kurse dauern zwischen ein*em *und vier Monate*n* (lang). → (Sie dauern ein*em* Monat oder vier Monat*en*. )_
*??*

_Ich_ würde eher auf 1) tippen.


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> Ist "dauern + _Temporalangabe bzw. -ergänzung_" nun „statisch“ oder „dynamisch“?
> _1) Diese Kurse dauern zwischen ein*en* und vier Monat*e* (lang) . → (Sie dauern ein*en* Monat oder vier Monat*e*.)_
> *oder*_
> 2) Diese Kurse dauern zwischen ein*em *und vier Monate*n* (lang). → (Sie dauern ein*em* Monat oder vier Monat*en*. )_


_Zwischen _erfordert als Wechselpräposition entweder den Dativ oder den Akkusativ. Das Verb _dauern(1) _erfordert i.d.R aber eine gebundene Adverbialbestimmung im Akkusativ. Diese ist bei _dauern _immer statisch, anders als bei _fallen_(14), dessen gebundene Adverbialbestimmung immer mit Präposition und nie als Adverbialakkusativ ohne Präposition gebildet wird und dynamisch ist.

_Ostern fällt immer zwischen die zwölfte und 17. Kalenderwoche.
Ostern fällt immer in die zwölfte bis 17. Kalenderwoche._


_Die Osterferien dauern je nach Bundesland zwischen *ein*(*er*) und drei Wochen._​
Bei letzterem Satz ist neben der Variante mit Dativ auch die unflektierte Form möglich, während ich die Form im Akkusativ als markiert empfinden würde, auch wenn Google hier doch immerhin ein paar wenige Treffer hat:

*_Die Osterferien dauern je nach Bundesland zwischen *eine* und drei Wochen._​
vgl:
"zwischen eine und drei Wochen" dauern - Google Search (7 Google-Treffer)
"zwischen ein und drei Wochen" dauern - Google Search (124 Google-Treffer)
"zwischen einer und drei Wochen" dauern - Google Search (249 Google-Treffer)

Die tatsächliche Trefferzahl habe ich jeweils entsprechend der Zahl auf der letzten Trefferseite angegeben, die realistischer als der Schätzwert auf den vorhergehenden Seiten ist. Genauer zu schauen ist bei diesen Treffern jeweils auch noch, ob es sich hier wirklich um eine Temporalergänzung zum Verb _dauern _handelt oder ob "dauer*" nur im Kontext eines Nachbarsatzes auftaucht.


----------



## Gernot Back

Now, to answer your question:


Dupon said:


> Is "_*zwischen 300 und 400 Euro*_" a prepositional phrase? Why a prepositional phrase could be the subject?  Or "zwischen" here is an adverb?


Although Duden.de lists it as such; I don't see how one could honestly interpret _zwischen(1_) as an adverb here:

In the given Duden example ...


			
				duden.de said:
			
		

> die Bäume sind zwischen 15 und 20 Meter hoch


... _zwischen 15 und 20 Meter_ is a complex adverbial phrase serving as an attribute to the predicate adjective _hoch_.
The word _zwischen _within this phrase is a preposition, of course!
Otherwise, it wouldn't be able to change the case of the article/numeral _ein(s) _and the measurement noun _Meter_ in the following contexts:

_Die Bäume sind zwischen ein(em) und drei Meter(n) hoch._
(static range -> dative case if inflected at all)

_Die Bäume wachsen zwischen ein(en) und drei Meter hoch._
(dynamic range -> accusative case if inflected at all)​


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> I think so as well. Example: _Ihm gehören zwischen ein*em* und zwei Häus*er*_ (not _Häus*ern*_). This is an argument against Elroy's (_zwischen (300 [Euro]) und (400 Euro)_) and for Gernot's (_(zwischen 300 und 400) Euro_) analysis.



Hi, is this really possible? I would say "ein oder zwei Häuser" or "ein bis zwei Häuser". Houses are countable. 1.5 houses does not make sense. (Except you own the half of a house. But this is not intuitive.)

Zwischen 300 und 400 Euro is possible, but not zwischen ein und zwei Cent.

In my feeling zwischen 300 und 400 is a value between 300 and 400, usually 300<value<400, but with a very little chance that it is exactly 300 or 400. In my feeling usually it is near 350 with a Gauss curve for the other values.

You can also say 300 bis 400 Euro. Then it includes the limits.
"Zwischen" excludes the limits usually.


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> Hi, is this really possible? I would say "ein oder zwei Häuser" or "ein bis zwei Häuser". Houses are countable. 1.5 houses does not make sense. (Except you own the half of a house. But this is not intuitive.)


That's why I added "_zeit seines Lebens immer_": *Throughout all of his life*, he owned between one and two houses, sometimes only one, sometimes two *whole *houses. Maybe, he owned 1.43 houses as a statistic average within his lifespan and, if you read it that way, maybe there were even times when he owned none.

What's the problem with that?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich weiß nicht, ob es in Englisch anders ist. Deshalb jetzt Deutsch:

Zwischen ein und zwei Gegenständen. Das würde ich im gegebenen Kontext als falsch empfinden. Richtig wäre bei anderem Kontext: _Zwischen einem und zwei Gegenständen ziehe ich einen Strich. _Insgesamt sind ein und zwei Gegenstände hier drei Gegenstände.

_Zwischen a und b_ bedeutet, dass die Grenzen a und b (normalerweise) nicht dazu gehören. Der Wert liegt dazwischen.
_Von a bis b_ bedeutet, dass die Grenzen dazugehören.

Bei 1000 und 2000 Häuser hätte ich keine Probleme:
Er besitzt zwischen 1000 und 2000 Häusern. =1001...1999 = ungefähr 1000...2000.
Das wäre kein Problem. Selbst 2005 würde ich wegen Rundung noch zulassen, solange es nicht um exakte Werte geht.
Zwischen ein und zwei Häusern - hier wäre es ungefähr 1 1/2 Haus.

Etwas anderes wäre es bei: Ich muss mich zwischen einem und zwei Häusern entscheiden. Das ändert die Bedeutung von "zwischen" von einem gerundeten Wert zu einem Auswahlkriterium mit exakten Werten.
Mein Gehalt liegt zwischen 800 und 900 Euro (= über 800 und unter 900) bedeutet streng: 800 und 900 gehören nicht dazu. der wahrscheinlichste Wert liegt bei etwa 850, sofern keine anderen Kriterien dazukommen. (Dann kann man eine Glockenkurve annehmen). Gerundet bedeutet es vielleicht 790 ... 910.
Bei "zwischen 1 oder 2 Häusern" kann man aber schlecht runden, solange man halbe Häuser nicht zulässt. Wenn zwischen 1 und 2 eine ungefähre Kontinuität von Häusern besteht, kann man natürlich auch 1,01 Haus zu 1 Haus runden. Gehört habe ich das noch nie.
Selbst wenn man ein Haus zu groß baut, ist es immer noch ein Haus.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> _Zwischen _erfordert als Wechselpräposition entweder den Dativ oder den Akkusativ. Das Verb _dauern(1) _erfordert i.d.R aber eine gebundene Adverbialbestimmung im Akkusativ. Diese ist bei _dauern _immer statisch, anders als bei _fallen_(14), dessen gebundene Adverbialbestimmung immer mit Präposition und nie als Adverbialakkusativ ohne Präposition gebildet wird und dynamisch ist.


Danke für die Erklärungen.


----------



## Hutschi

In dem Zusammenhang: _Es dauert zwischen einem und zwei Tagen._ Damit habe ich keine Probleme. Tage sind problemlos unterteilbar.


----------

